# Postfix et Snow Leopard



## Thierry6 (1 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour

n'ayant pas encore reçu SL, j'ai le temps de préparer ce qu'il me faudra faire au début et je  me demandais si certains ont déjà installé Postfix ? Faut il le réinstaller, y a t il des changements par rapports à Léo,...
(je sais il y a une appli payante sinon je n'ai trouvé pas grand chose)


----------



## Thierry6 (2 Septembre 2009)

personne n'utilise Postfix ici ? Puisque j'ai pu installer SL, j'ai ma réponse : en cas de mise à jour il ne touche pas aux règlages de Postfix qui marche donc toujours très bien.


----------

